# Larry Scott has been diagnosed with Alzheimer's



## Ezskanken (May 20, 2012)

This is the best post I could find about it:  Larry Scott - Diagnosed with Alzheimer's Disease - The Locker Room - Strength Oldschool

His weight gainer was the very first supplement I tried, ever!  It came with a VHS called "Peaked Biceps" or "Peaking Biceps", it was a long time ago.  That tape was my first glimpse into how amazing one can transform him or her self with dedication in the gym.  It is what excited me to hit the weights, bettering myself physically and improving my self esteem along the way.


Very sad to read about, I wish him and his family all the best...


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 20, 2012)

This is sad news..... a true legend.


----------



## charley (May 20, 2012)

Very sad news, Larry is an inspiration for all .......


----------



## ebfitness (May 21, 2012)

I used to watch his videos; great motivation! Sad, terrible disease. Wish him and his loved ones the best.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 21, 2012)

That's a horrible disease.. very sad indeed.


----------



## Noheawaiian (May 21, 2012)

My best regards to the OG MR O


----------



## Ichigo (May 21, 2012)

Hope him and his family the best.


----------

